
$1M Bounty from Gumroad - charlieirish
https://twitter.com/gumroad/status/1245020367199981568
======
rauchp
Looks like Houseparty made the exact same tweet recently. Viral marketing or
April Fools prank?

[https://twitter.com/houseparty/status/1244827034406121472?s=...](https://twitter.com/houseparty/status/1244827034406121472?s=20)

